# 40 days of death (recruitment)



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Story
_It was just a normal day when it happened. I'm not surehow but it did. The dead started to move again and kill others turning them into things. How I survived involved me grabbing my sons softball bat and killing my own son with it. That moment still haunts my dreams but what else was I going to do? Let him kill me? But that times is gone and the number of survivors in this city is going down drastically and the number of infected is increasing every moment. This is insane before hand I was just a simple computer technician and now I'm one of the last ones left. Tommorow I begin broadcasting a meassage to come to my base f operations. It is a fenced of building of where I worked and the gate can be controlled from the inside and with secruity camaras feeding to my computer I feel safer with them on. The only news of the army getting involved in Forty days. Forty days. How are we going to survive for forty days?_ Extract from steven clarks jornal

Info
Right your job is to survive 40 days of zombie survival. There are three types of the undead these are:

Infected: Thse are fairly weak and can die like a normal human but can also run at the same speeds

Zombies: These are Stronget then all the others and will only die by servering all their limbs or cuting ir destroying the brain

Walkers: These are extreemly tough and will only die if the brain stops functioning or is disconected from the rest of the body

Your weapons are all stuff you could find in a home or a shop but no guns...Yet,
Your weapons do get damaged over time and will break so keep that in mind when fighting.
In the big battles there are many zombies and they will all be dead when I say so
Have fun

Character sheet
Name: (What you are called and yes I am allowing names from the walking dead and all the zombie films)
Age: (How old you are)
Appearence: (How you look)
Profession: (what your Job was before the disaster)
Background: (Obvious)
Weapon: (Your weapons)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

And now I go on holiday and I leave Splitpaw In charge till I return on teusday


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Name: Dorian Jorn

Age: 28

Appearence: Dorian Jorn is 6ft. 1, he is strong and athletic. He has blue eyes, and short brown hair. He is cheerful and joyous, he likes to help other people.

Profession: Police Officer

Background: When Dorian was born, he only had his mother as his father had left his mother when he found out she was pregnant. This didn't bother Dorian, he and his mother got along well, and even though they sometimes had tax problem's they got through it together. When Dorian turned 14 he got a paper round, and instead of using the money he earnt for himself he used it to help his Mum.

On Dorian's 21st birthday, he went to the police department, to get a job. He got the job. When he got the job as a Police Officer, he moved out. Although he still visits his mother frequently, with his pay he also helps he pay for taxes etc. when she needs the help. 

One day whilst Dorian (aged 28) was on patrol with his partner, he spotted a suspicious man sprinted towards them. As the man got closer Dorian pulled out his police baton. The man spear tackled Dorian's partner, and started to eat him. Dorian was shocked, but he took action and beat the man. The man didn't take no notice of him and didn't stop eatting his partner. Finally Dorian managed to kill the man, it was the only way. He rang up the hospital and they came and took his partner away. With that he headed back home, shocked and stunned.

Weapon: Police Baton (Obviously), Chef knife


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

WOOO! Zombie slashing time! but where is it set?

*Name:* Drake Hawthorn

*Age:* 21

*Profession:* Before the disaster Drake was mainly unemployed, doing odd jobs here and there to earn some money.

*Appearance:* Drake looks quite average, he could easily become lost in a crowd and could be passed on for a normal bloke going about his normal daily life. He has no main features other than his stormy grey eyes, and a face that looks like it should belong to someone older than him. He wears a large black coat with a hood, one that he very rarely takes down, and some slighty wore out jeans. He also keeps an old gas mask with him, because at the start of the outbreak he thought it might offer proctection from airbourne disease. He later discovered that was not the case, but keeps it anyway.
*
Background:* Drake spent most of his early life up to no good, causing trouble and finding it. He went around with a group of mates, having a laugh and just enjoying themselves. While just "having a laugh" somebody foolishly suggested that they should go up onto the nearby train track, not knowing any better, they made their way up to it.

Not long after doing so, they heard a train heading in their direction. they decided to get as much fun into their day as possible and by the time they considered leaving the train was very close. Finally they went off the track, but one guy tripped in the middle of the track and before he could even lift a leg the train hit the poor boy and sent his guts flying all over the track.

Drake was only young at the time and has been haunted ever since, the event made him mentally tougher to the hardships of life, of course, he still has the nightmares. He is a hooligan transformed by the horrid event and now just keeps to himself. 

After the outbreak Drake found a new life in the form of zombie-killing, he is a brawler and provides everyone with a different perpective of life.

*Weapons:* A large Axe, probably once used to cutting logs and a large knife, of course, Drake is always ready for new things


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

can i have a crossbow, for me being a hunter.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Karak it is set in modern time

@Romero no mate you can't tyrrano said only items you have in your house or shed/garage. Unless you can come up with a great story to why you have one.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> @Karak it is set in modern time
> 
> @Romero no mate you can't tyrrano said only items you have in your house or shed/garage. Unless you can come up with a great story to why you have one.


I ask again, _where_ is it set


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Karak That is unknown


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> @Karak That is unknown


Серьезно? Ради трахается

I decided to express my fustration in Russian.

Come on man, I'm not asking for GPS coordinates, I just want to know the country and maybe the region if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Karak I'm not GM so I'm going to take a wild guess that we would be in England, maybe in the Suffolk/Norfolk region but like I said I'm not GM


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i was thinking i could be a hunter so have a hunting crossbow.

Whooh. Norfolk, i'm moving there in a couple of months


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

But that gives you a distinct advantage over every one else. In other words, it's a Godmod. Now it's a very slight godmod and so your profile just wouldn't be accepted but it's still a Godmod. For example, if you started with a crossbow and someone else with a knife then they're pretty much useless. It means that while everyone would have to work for their kills, giving a clear sense that they're only human and can fail whereas with a crossbow you could just laugh and shoot someone from far enough away that they couldn't harm you if they tried.

Then when you all get guns there will be much more zombies so I hope it will balance out, give you a clear sense that even though you may have a shotgun or an assault rifle, there's only a few of you and there's hundreds of them if not thousands and ammo will be scarce. Remember, this wont be a Left4Dead roleplay with ammo stashes that last forever every little while and I doubt there will be a dozen safehouses, each containing four D-Fibs, some pain pills, an ammo stash and a couple of guns

Maybe if your were limited to one or two bolts that you used up in your first post before you met anyone else or if you worked it into your backstory so that it was a prized possession but you lost it or something like that then maybe it would be accepted but asking for a fully working crossbow with a quiver of bolts you can pick up and use again is a bit too much

Edit: I'm not the GM so I don't know this for certain but if this wasn't just going to turn into a rolleplay version of Left4Dead then that's how I'd do it and I hope that's how Tyranno will do it


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Alexander Romera

Age: 36

Appearance: Alexander is a monster of a man. He stands at 6'6" and weighs in at 290lb. His body is covered in muscles and he trains constantly. He has short black cropped hair and peircing blue eyes. His main distinguishing feature is a long and gruesome scar that runs across his face and blinds his left eye. Alexander nearly always wears worn jeans and a simple polo shirt that does little to hide the tatoos running down his arms and even across his back.

Job: Alexander is an escaped prisoner.

Background: Alexander was born into a poor family that lived on the outskirts of a busy city. Alexander can only remember two things about his childhood. The first is the dreadfull night when his father was knifed to death and his mother brutally strangled. And the second is the look on the mudered face as Alexander swung the cricket bat over and over again.

After being found in a room with three dead bodies Alexander was quickly taken to a mental hospital. He was tested in all mental diseases and it was found he suffered from sudden outbursts if uncontollable rage. It was during these tests that a mistake was made concerning security which allowed Alexander to escape from his room. He broke through the gates and the entire hospital. He tore his way though the city before finally being taken down by a full squad of SWAT officers. But not before he had killed four cizilians and a police officer. He was quickly moved to a maximum security prison where he was placed in almost constant solitary confinment for 25 years.

During his time in prison Alexander trained his body to the peak of physical fitness. He spent his days doing pull ups on his bars and push ups on the cold prison floor. This constant training left him the man he is today. When the outbreak struck Alexander quickly used it to his advantage. He used his custom made knuckledusters to bust his way through the prison leaving bodies in his wake after the power went down and the cells opened. 

Alexander found himself outside the prison as the world went mad. Even as he stared in awe at how the world had changed while he had been in prison an infected charged at him. By now killing was like a second nature to Alexander so he quickly desposed of the infected with a punch that shattered his ribcage and spine in one. But now Alexander had a taste for Infected blood and set out seeking the enemy.

Weapons: Custom studded knuckle-dusters


hope this is ok


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Nameamian King

Age: 25

Appearence: 5ft 10, 160 pounds, Damian is a white, average sized man, slightly skinny build but has a wiry strength about him. He usually is wearing baggy jeans with a plain colored baggy tee shirt

Profession: Drug Dealer

Background: Growing up in poverty, Damian was raised by a single mother with 6 other kids, fighting over scraps at the dinner table and constantly wearing the hand me downs of his older siblings. Once he hit middle school, he came home one day to his older brother sitting at the table, waiting for him. Having moved out a few years ago, he was surprised, especially when his brother took him for a drive, explaining the world of dealing and the amount of money he could make. Starting out, he sold for his brother and his brother only, but as he got older, he made enough money to get out from under his brother and start working for himself.

High school for damian, the 2 years he attended, was a blur of sex drugs and booze before he dropped out. By age 20, he had a good business going, selling drugs on the streets and keeping a good roof over his head, food in the fridge, and a nice car. Having been caught only a few times, Damian was a strictly misdemeanor criminal, always trying to stay one step ahead of the cops. When the breakout occured, Damian was sitting in his living room watching tv when he heard a banging on his door. Thinking it was just a junkie, he grabbed a bag and answered, almost being tackled by the zombie assaulting him. Shoving it back, he grabbed the baseball bat he kept behind the door and beat its head in. Stumbling to the door, he looked out and saw the zombies shambling down the street.....

Weapon: Baseball bat, Switch blade, Brass knuckles


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Jacub Wilkinson

Age: 17

Appearence: Jacub is 6’ tall exactly, with thick dark blonde/light brown hair that falls across his left eye. He wears baggy dark blue jeans, a red shirt and a black hoody with the Misfits logo on it.

Profession: Before the outbreak, Jacub was a college student who did some odd jobs around the neighbourhood, just earning enough money to go out and have a few drinks with his mates.

Background: Jacub was a good lad before the outbreak, and although he did skip some of his college lessons, overall he was very intelligent. 
His parents were solicitors and relatively well off, not rich but enough to live very comfortably. As a result, Jacub had everything he could want when growing up - from all the books he could read, the latest phones, to a Macbook, to the latest Xbox games. He was often called spoiled, but he didn't feel he was, and didn't hesitate to share his things with his mates, who he did consider more important than any of the material things he owned. 
He had never been brilliant at making friends; often thinking people were too loud or brash and preferring to spend his time alone without them. As he grew older, he did prefer to hang out with his mates, but there weren't that many, so he made it a priority to keep in contact with those he had made in school, having a laugh and joke with them, messing about as much as he could. One of these parties had out in town and he was beaten trying to defend one of his female friends, so he’s not naive despite his young age, suspicious of everyone and he’s especially protective of women, whether he knows them or not. 
From a young age he’d excelled at his education, often just pitching up to lessons, making a few notes and never reading them again. Coming out of his GCSEs, with no revision, he had 2 A*s, 9 As, a B and a C, and then getting 2 As in the January AS exams. 

Jacub was at home, alone, when he was first attacked. It was one of the few nice days he was expecting from the year, and he was outside with his brother, John, when the next door neighbour (who they didn't get on with at the best of times) shambled through the gate and attacked John. Having seen enough films to realise, in the loosest sense of the word, what was going on, he raced into the garage and picked up the cricket bat he hand't used for years, before beating the zombie to death, and then, crying as he did so, his brother when he started to attack him. He then went inside and quickly gathered a few essentials, clothes and the like, including his knife and his 'stash'. He then took his car keys and got away from the house as soon as possible, heading for the house of a family friend out in the country, leaving a note in case his parents got back to the house.

Weapon: He now carries a knife and managed to pick up his cricket bat


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Name:* William Scott

*Age: *17

*Appearence:* Tall at 6ft-2 and scrawny. A mess of black hair, thin features and nervous, darting eyes under his thin glasses define Will. He wears tracksuits, a yellow T-shirt and a light grey shirt over it. 
Profession: Student

*Background:* Will has had few friends, he has a running tally of fifteen individual friends from the age of two to the present day. He has never made much effort to socialize, preferring his own company to others. Will was a great lover of fantasy settings, he enjoyed World of Warcraft, Warhammer Fantasy and adored the Lord of the Rings series.
He was on holiday when it happened. He had been online, playing on his Xbox when it happened. Mid game, Will was assailed by a monster smashing through his window and tried to eat him. Instead of taking a large bite of nice, tasty flesh though, the zombie got a mouthful of Xbox controller. 
Will had scrambled away from the terrifying creature and swung the first weapon that came to hand. A pillow. The next weapon that hit the zombie was more effective, a chair. Will pulped the thing in a panicked frenzy before taking any utilizable weapons from his home. Then he set out to find a safe place.

*Weapons:* A replica of the short-sword, _Sting_, from the Lord of the Rings, six lighters he took from the nearby corner shop and a swiss army knife.

EDIT: Got rid of the crowbar because I realized the sword is actually 28 inches long. I thought originally that it was much smaller, my mistake.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats gotta be the best character yet!

a crowbar? now what does that remind me of...?

:biggrin:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Malochai only have one problem right now with your character sheet. Could you maybe add a bit more to your background, you know a bit extra about how you grew up etc.

@HOGGLORD everything about your post is fine, except for the weapons. most people have 1 'big' weapon (crowbar, sword etc.) and 1 or 2 'small' weapons (brass knuckles, switch blade etc.) so would be a bit unfair. You can only really have 1 'big' weapons and 1 or 2 'small' weapons to make it fairer. Because most ordinary people can't carry three weapons at one time now can they . You're welcome to keep you profile like that and wait and see what tyranno says though when he comes back!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Hows my character?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Your character is fine, but if possible could you add a little extra in you background? More about how you got into drug dealing etc? other than that yours is fine


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

is mine acceptable?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Aye it's fine.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Splitpaw; that better?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm tempted to post a guy with a rare form of cancer so he's gonna die anyway and who's lost his wife and child early on


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds very cheerful Santaire


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Santaire said:


> I'm tempted to post a guy with a rare form of cancer so he's gonna die anyway and who's lost his wife and child early on


Go ahead mate 

@Malochai That's perfect mate


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey we all have to do a psycho once in our lives.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i know what you mean


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

(Warning, broken character alert, disallow at your pleasure.)

Character sheet
Name: Jack Tenner

Age: 26

Appearence: 6' tall, a kind of sinewy strong body and long straight brown hair.
Not that handsome, not very ugly.

Profession: Jack is a repairman on permanent payroll for a big reel estate company with many facilities, mainly apartments.
Jack's job is.... was... to go around in his car and respond to calls and perform a multitude of repairs, installations and tuning.

Problem with the shower? Call jack, faulty air vents? Jack is your man.
He's a solid electrician, and can without much trouble assemble most devices and machines so long as it is house related. He's not as good with cars or finer machines. But anything else he can get to work within the day.

Background: Jack is a rather bored looking fellow, he doesn't really seem to enthusiastic, he never gets really angry. And does his job in a calm reasonably fast rate.
When the apocalypse came, Jack was on a house call.
Faulty kitchen sink piping. At a rather sweet looking damsels house.
Classic porno set-up. And Jack thought of the possibilities as he worked.
He had never got any action like this before, but one could always dream.

He got a lot of action, just not the kind he expected.
When the damsel in question showed up, frothing, trying to bite Jack's face off it wasn't a very pleasant experience. Plumbers wrench to face later and the until recently fine damsel was no more.

He had finished his job, and now sped home.
On the way he saw many a thing he had only seen in zombie flicks. He wasn't a fan, but if you never see a zombie flick. You avoid television.

He went inside and checked what useful things he owned.
He cursed his bad luck. Being a SCA fighter, he knew how to fight and even owned a fine stainless steel half-plate. But it was on repair at a friends house, and he just sold his helm. Waiting for the new one to arrive by mail.
Guess he'd never get the helm now....
But he had his gauntlets. Solid steel, fully articulated and with attached leather gloves.
He put them on. Form-fitted custom made. Literally fit like a glove.

He then lifted his cold steel great sword down from the wall. It felt natural in his gauntleted hands. And this blade was not just a wall-hanger, like so many movie replicas.

He drank some juice, and looked out the window. Already it was getting all mad. Somehow Jack knew that he'd need that greatsword some time.

Weapons & armour: Fine steel gauntlets. Cold steel great sword (as seen on youtube).

Character powers: He owns, a small car from the firm. A minivan thing.
Similar to this one. (But obviously not those markings.)
https://shop.bollnasbilvard.se/pub_images/original/ford_firman_dekaler_1_3038.jpg
It's practical but not to sturdy, and not very fast and has a "meh" engine.

The car has loads of practical tools, which are great tools and semi-working weapons.

In his job, he needs access to all the places he is going to repair. Therefore he has access to all main keys for the different areas he work in.
So he can enter most apartments and all elevator rooms, generator rooms and similar areas.
This only works in facilities owned by the firm.
___________________

There he is, as i said he's a bit broken. So i tuned him down a notch. But still very powerful. Just say what you think of it.

Being able to just unlock all apartments in some areas, enter restricted facilities of the firm (like generator rooms and garages) go up on otherwise off limit roofs etc. etc.

Jack Tenner. Repairman.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Im glad to see splitpaw kept a good eye on this santire earlier you hit the nail on the head tomorrow I will get on a computer and start being the GM and maybe start the action thread but for now I must unpack and get off my iPod tomorrow I will answer any questions tomorrow so post them up tonight


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

alright I have read through the 'broken' character and I see nothing wrong except the key that opens any lock and the van with loads of weapons in the back. That kinda ruins some of the ways I need you to go round the long way and fight for the supplies not open the door and walk in without a fight or to have a nice supply of weapons strait off but other then that I see no problems. I shall make the action thread today so keep updated


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> alright I have read through the 'broken' character and I see nothing wrong except the key that opens any lock and the van with loads of weapons in the back. That kinda ruins some of the ways I need you to go round the long way and fight for the supplies not open the door and walk in without a fight or to have a nice supply of weapons strait off but other then that I see no problems. I shall make the action thread today so keep updated


Ok, the action thread looks pretty safe, I just have no idea where i should begin my tale of epic proportions...:biggrin:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Ok, the action thread looks pretty safe, I just have no idea where i should begin my tale of epic proportions...:biggrin:


your house, on the beach? :biggrin: or at work or something??


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm not gonna be able to post until tomorrow/Friday =\ Going out in a few minutes and not going to be home until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

that's fine Malochai


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Name: Catherine Willis 

Sex: Female

Age: 18

Appearance: 5"6, Shoulder length blonde hair tied in a pony tail, blue eyes and black hoodie and jeans with all star shoes

Profession: Boss of an underground gang called 'The Wolf Shadow'


Background: Catherine ran away from home when she was 10. Then when she was 14 when she met her. She was minding my own business in a new city when she saw some thugs threatening a woman in an ally. She step in telling the fuckers to piss off. they came after her, but after 4 years on your own makes you tougher than you where. She kicked there asses and was about to move on, but the woman stopped her. She asked where her parents was, she said burning in hell for all she cared. The woman said her name was Kairi. She said this was no place for a child to be alone. So basically she took Catherine in.
When she was 17 she was walking home from school. A gang of thugs stepped in her way. They all had a black tattoo of a wolf head with black lines coming from it like it was glowing. One of the men stepped forward. Needless to say she didn't have time to fuck around with these ass holes. She punched the man that stepped forward, a massive brawl exploded. Fists where ablaze. She got carried away. She grabbed someone's head and twisted it sharply. There was a loud crack. Everyone stopped. A lifeless body dropped to the floor. It was the man who stepped forward. She looked everyone in the eye, and spoke the words that she said to her family when she ran away. "I am not afraid of nothing. If you give me shit, I won't take it, and I will do something about it". Catherine kicked the body towards the feet of the frozen men, and started to walk away.
A few days later a boy Catherine saw in the gang that attacked me stopped her again on the way home. She was about to rip his throat out, but he said something that stopped her. He asked me to become the new leader of the gang they was in. It turns out that the man she'd killed was the previous leader. Now that he was dead they needed a new leader. They saw how fearless she was and wanted me to lead them. She refused and left the boy there. Day after day for about a mouth people from the gang came to her asking, pleading, threatening me to join. She told all of them to fuck off (Except the one that threatened her, she beat to a pulp). Catherine got home, kairi could tell something up. She told her. Instead of trying to help her getting rid of then, she told her to join them. She said it was what would be great for her, the power that came with it. She said it would help her. Catherine thought she was crazy but, her and kairi really bonded over the years, and she would do anything for her. So she joined, but only for a week to see how it went. she stayed and now is the leader of one of the most fearful gangs in the world.

Weapon: A fantasy knife


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, i guess i'll just have the car run out of gas on my lawn and leave the keys at work 

Action thread up? Let's check it out.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Bam you are accepted post up in the action thread ASAP


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

update going up tomorow for those heading for the police station so be prepared


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Woot  I thought it had gone a bit quiet


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Malochai said:


> Woot  I thought it had gone a bit quiet


I missed like a fuckton of stuff, everyones going to fast for me!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I missed like a fuckton of stuff, everyones going to fast for me!


Lol should have been faster :grin:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot to subscribe to this thread, which is how I keep track of RPs. I just happened to find it when I was browsing the RP forum. 
Holy shit a lot has happened! I'm a little confused, everyone seems to be in the cars, except for Cathrine and steven. I don't quite know where Will is now. I'll just assume that he's at the Opus warehouse.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

kk have you subscribed now?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

yes, sorry about that.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Umm, who's still at the Opus place? Will, Steven, Catherine i know about, who else is there? (If any)


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Well, Jack, Dorian, Jacub and ... One other person are in the cars

EDIT: The other person is Alexander?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

No Alexander and someone else!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> No Alexander and someone else!


*rasies hand from the back of the crowd*

Hello...?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah there we go. Sorry I knew your Account name, but my character doesn't know your character's name :/ (I like to stay in character)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> Ah there we go. Sorry I knew your Account name, but my character doesn't know your character's name :/ (I like to stay in character)


I did tell Dorian at the Opus.


----------

